# Autobrite Mega Competition - RAFFLE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Mark at Autobrite ( posted on behalf of autobrite - )

Autobrite Direct! Happy Birthday soon! - Huge Raffle Competition and Benefits The Douglas MacMillan Hospice cancer Trust

Hello Detailing World!!

Guess what its our birthday on the 27/1/2011!!








Well where do i start! 5 years on DW trading!! wow! Thats bloody gone quick!

No really its all down to you guys we are still here and we hope we have brought you and continue to bring what you want in your local Car Care supplier in terms of advice, customer service, pricing, products and quality and we want to thank you so much!

So what better way to celebrate our birthday - a competition raffle for the DW community !!

So here me out and please be gentle!

We are giving you a chance to win this!!

The Kranzle K10/120










£500 of pure build quality and one the best pressure washer manufacturers on the market today!
Also with this magical raffle we are giving you a FREE Autobrite HD Foam Lance too worth £40 AND A FREE 5 litres of Magifoam with this deal too!!:doublesho

So that's nearly £570 of excellent wash equipment for the sake of £9.99!:doublesho

Sounds good to me!:thumb:

So just to make this giveaway simple for you.

This competition will run until the 31/01/2011 
12 noon.

Raffle tickets will be FREE when you pay £9.99 each for a Mystery gift and each gift will include 1 FREE raffle ticket, also £1 from each purchase will go to The Douglas MacMillan Hospice cancer Trust This really is a worthy cause which im sure you will agree..

So how this will work
Simple really i don't want to confuse anybody with this..

Basically it starts now!!!

the first DW member to pay their £9.99 via pay-pal and they will receive ticket No1 - and that will be their unique entry number. When the second DW member sends payment, that will be their unique number (2) and so on........ Every payment sent through pay-pal will be dated and timed when we print off the paypal transaction forms so we will know when you have sent your payment and what time you sent it. We will then send you a email confirming what entry number you are and then post it on this thread with your username and unique number....

Sounds ok so far?

When all the numbers have been all collected and sent out we then will announce the winner on the Birthday Date using a Random Number Generator with screen shots for evidence............and then








you win!!!​
*What we need..*

The Mystery item payment needs to be payed via pay-pal as a gift only to [email protected] stating your

Full Name
DW Username
Posting Address

Like any other prize draw you can purchase as many tickets as you wish, and all will be recorded as stated above..
This is a UK MAINLAND raffle, however we can open this to European DW members too but you will have to cover the shipping charges..

So guys this is a mega competition - one not to be missed. So good luck and you could win this insane prize of the Kranzle machine, Foam Lance and FREE foam inc FREE DELIVERY too!

Let the competition begin!

Best Regards Mark:thumb:

This is an Autobrite Competition and DW has no responsibility for this competition


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there a maximum number of entrants?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

When will the mystery gift be sent out?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So what's in the mystery gift's is it detailing related


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

nickg123 said:


> Is there a maximum number of entrants?


No Maximum number set, it is just going to run until the closing date :thumb:



Hou said:


> When will the mystery gift be sent out?


As soon as payment is received.



chrisc said:


> So what's in the mystery gift's is it detailing related


It wouldnt be a mystery if i told you ... It will be a detailing related item from the shop though.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Payment sent


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I know it's a mstery mark but could you make it one of them silky monsters


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

chrisc said:


> I know it's a mstery mark but could you make it one of them silky monsters


We'll see:lol:


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Payment sent great competition


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

You guys have the same birthday as me! Though I'm slightly older than 5!


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

payment sent


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Now to sit and wait to see what awesome product I get!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great competition guys:thumb:

Cant wait till payday to get a few mystery prices, and raffle tickets ofc


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Deal me in, will buy one now and one payday till it closes. Do we get a mystery gift with every ticket?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Spoony said:


> Deal me in, will buy one now and one payday till it closes. Do we get a mystery gift with every ticket?


Your sure do mate,


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Kinda lost in the translation from English to Dutch, but count me in so payment send.

Also personally I find it great that you donate £1 to The Douglas Macmillan Hospice Cancer Trust that alone is worth to join this competition! So guys buy a ticket!


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

payment sent :thumb: khalid

ps Mark do you get a different gift each time ..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

happypostie said:


> payment sent :thumb: khalid
> 
> ps Mark do you get a different gift each time ..


You will mate yes, depending on the stock of course.:thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm in:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

If you could make your payment to the details stated that would be great! 

Thankyou!
:thumb::thumb:

Regards Mark


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Payment sent:thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just sent payment :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Take it the 9.99 includes delivery?  Awesome competition! And a happy 5th birthday to you  Ill definatley be buying a ticket or two tomorow! 

Thanks Autobrite!

Edit - And what a great cause to be supporting! Credit to you for not only offering a competition but for donating a part of it to charity aswell a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great cause 
Great Comp
Happy Burp Day for the day... my own is the 1st of january...
Payment sent with comment


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks very much guys!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

exciting comp....payment sent!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday and payment has been sent


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Payment sent.

(Unique Transaction ID #5WF181530A999201V)


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Payment sent, great cause. Just learned tonight that a cousin has been diagnosed with the dreaded, and it's terminal, so only too glad to help. 

Been a dippy sod tho and forgot to put my details in the notes box, will PM them across :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Payment sent, thanks.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Last stupid qyestion from me, how do I know my raffle number? lol


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

*Payment Sent*

Payment sent. :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4RK77994R5699524D) :thumb:


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #11860323LW660610V) :thumb:

Just out of interest, how long does delivery of the mystery gift take?

Will be ordering a few more before the deadline too as its for a good cause:thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking forward to getting my mystery gift! - Forgot i'd bought a ticket lol, i havent had an e-mail as of yet with the raffle number in...  Am i being stupid lol or you going to do this when you get a minute lol, i understand your probably busy 

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

We will be gathering the payments and numbers and we will be shipping them out in the next few days along with your mystery gifts

Cheers Guys:thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #4NE83912W9032782N)


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Next few days? Gutted, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for update autobrite


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> We will be gathering the payments and numbers and we will be shipping them out in the next few days along with your mystery gifts
> 
> Cheers Guys:thumb:


Some man Mark! I'll probably buy a few more before time is up. Very worthy cause and great thought.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9CM63653JK200562S) :thumb::thumb:


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

Payment sent:thumb:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Have these been sent out yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Big respect for a competition like this!


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Payment sent :thumb:

(Unique Transaction ID #1FB78284TA8762624)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

The FREE gifts are being sorted out as we speak!

We will be sending them out over the next couple of days:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #13297050E80103704)


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> The FREE gifts are being sorted out as we speak!
> 
> We will be sending them out over the next couple of days:thumb:


We are getting free gifts as well as our mystery box and free raffle ticket?


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

So we gunna get these soon?


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

*I'm in*

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5KU799072C055513L):thumb:


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

*Bought a ticket*

payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #56215737W5043534A)

Jim:thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

is it still £9.99 even if I'm in France or ?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Any heads up on this guys? Know you are super busy but has been nearly 3 Weeks since I paid for mine!


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Hou said:


> Any heads up on this guys? Know you are super busy but has been nearly 3 Weeks since I paid for mine!


Me too! Been told you were sending them out a few days ago, a couple of times now... perhaps the mystery gift is that there is no gift?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

MrReynolds said:


> Me too! Been told you were sending them out a few days ago, a couple of times now... perhaps the mystery gift is that there is no gift?


Looks like that is the cash  3 weeks today I sent my cash!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys we have sent some gifts yes, we have been extremeley busy at present so you will all receive your free gifts and unique numbers very soon - i promise.:thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Perhaps i sounded a little mardy on my last post! I appologise lol, i forgot i should be seeing this as a donation to charity and competition entry, and it is a free gift like you say!

From Michael


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

MrReynolds said:


> Perhaps i sounded a little mardy on my last post! I appologise lol, i forgot i should be seeing this as a donation to charity and competition entry, and it is a free gift like you say!
> 
> From Michael


See I must have been confused, I thought the raffle entry was free with a mystery item we purchase



> Taken from first post - "Raffle tickets will be FREE when you pay £9.99 each for a Mystery gift and each gift will include 1 FREE raffle ticket, also £1 from each purchase will go to The Douglas MacMillan Hospice cancer Trust This really is a worthy cause which im sure you will agree."


I also appologise for being inpatient, just that is how I read the first post, that we were buying an actual item, with a free raffle ticket thrown in and £1 going to charity!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hou said:


> I also appologise for being inpatient, just that is how I read the first post, that we were buying an actual item, with a free raffle ticket thrown in and £1 going to charity!





> Raffle tickets will be FREE when you pay £9.99 each for a Mystery gift and each gift will include 1 FREE raffle ticket, also £1 from each purchase will go to The Douglas MacMillan Hospice cancer Trust This really is a worthy cause which im sure you will agree..


You are quite right looking at the original post.

I do know Mark and the guys at AB are very busy guys.
Mark has giver an update saying they have started to be sent out so Im sure the mystery gifts will start turning up soon so take this time to build up your excitment and anticipation before it arrives thats what im doing


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Still got nothing here I look forward to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

All packets/free gifts have left over the last week guys so you will be receiving them anyday now.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> All packets/free gifts have left over the last week guys so you will be receiving them anyday now.
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine today, raffle entry 2, Got a microfibre and a foam applicator


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Hou said:


> Got mine today, raffle entry 2, Got a microfibre and a foam applicator


Same here, lucky #22


----------



## pawelw (Nov 7, 2010)

$ sent


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

wedgie said:


> Same here, lucky #22


Feel short changed at all?

I thought I was paying for a mystery gift and getting a FREE raffle ticket. Maybe the wording was wrong on the original post, because I feel I have paid £6 quid for my ticket.

Normally have respect for AB, their group buys and service are normally awesome but this, for me maybe not others, has been a slight let down


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got nothing, no raffle number and no "prize". I feel like I've been absolutely short changed and the arrangement from AB is absolutely shocking. If too "busy" to do the leg work why open the competition?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I did also wonder that, especially when they have sent me everything else I have ordered very quickly!

Now I am not trying to cause trouble just feel mislead!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hou said:


> I did also wonder that, especially when they have sent me everything else I have ordered very quickly!
> 
> Now I am not trying to cause trouble just feel mislead!


Well the cost of the tickets cover the prize and then potetially profit depending on how many sell don't they?

I'd be happy with the raffle number and prize or simply a refund. It's dragged on far too long - and why do we feed the need to be nice about it? If this were a normal retail shop or online seller a hell of a fuss would have been kicked up.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Well they have been sent out by second class post dude so might be taking a day longer if your postie doesnt like you!

I know the cost covers the prize donation etc but the description says FREE ticket, and I feel I have paid £6 just for the raffle ticket!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hou said:


> Well they have been sent out by second class post dude so might be taking a day longer if your postie doesnt like you!
> 
> I know the cost covers the prize donation etc but the description says FREE ticket, and I feel I have paid £6 just for the raffle ticket!


Such is advertising isn't it. A sample or something of one of the range might have added something to the value.

I get on well with my postie but I paid a month ago so he must be walking down to pick it up off Mark and walking back to my house with it. Maybe I'll see it before the new year.

Also remember the charity element. It's a good cause too.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Hou said:


> I know the cost covers the prize donation etc but the description says FREE ticket, and I feel I have paid £6 just for the raffle ticket!


what?? for your £10, a quid went to charity, £2 was postage cost's so that leaves £7 for a MF and sponge applicator which seems fair to me...

And you get the chance to win the kranzle in feb


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Well the cost of the gift was approx £3.50(ish).

So with delivery and the donation that takes it to say £6?

Let's be fair here, yes it took a while to come but I for one wasn't too fussed - are you telling me you just couldn't wait for a new microfibre. Also, having samples in the package would have rocketed the delivery costs as well.

AB have to fund the prize somehow and it is a 'raffle' after all - it's not something you can just give away. Pretty much what I expected, yes samples would have been an unexpected bonus but I fully understand it.

Nobody will be complaining if they win :thumb:


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

as far as I see it i have paid £9.99 for a raffle ticket with £1 being donated to charity, The top prize for grabs is about £570 worth of gear plus a token gift. regardless or wording on the original post.

The usual raffle scenario, £1 for a ticket with the chance of winning a crap bottle of wine.

So in my eyes i am more than happy to pay a larger raffle stake for my chance of winning the prize with such a large value.

sure AB comunication could have been abit better but still a worthy punt on a great prize.:thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Still nothing here also! - I apreciate your busy with your customers, but arent we all customers aswell? Paying for something i would like to recieve it. I am a bit miffed off as its been a month now.

And have been told a few times that they have been sent out.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

MrReynolds said:


> Still nothing here also! - I apreciate your busy with your customers, but arent we all customers aswell? Paying for something i would like to recieve it. I am a bit miffed off as its been a month now.
> 
> And have been told a few times that they have been sent out.


I only got mine yesterday so I'm sure it's on it's way :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

well i got my mf and sponge applicator today ,so they are about .. khalid


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine came through yesterday as well :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Got mine also today actually. Roll on the draw. I think £9.99 isn't bad like mentioned above it's still just £6 for a ticket maybe for a good prize. Folk spend more on the lottery with next to no chance of a return!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Got mine Friday and to be honest have no issues with the amount I paid. I got something I'm going to use and Im in the running to win an awesome prize. Thanks autobrite!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in on this, woohoo for me!!

Thanks AB


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

So just send £10 via gift with details and we get a raffle ticket to win the PW and a mystery gift? Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

jdizzy said:


> So just send £10 via gift with details and we get a raffle ticket to win the PW and a mystery gift? Haha


Yep thats it mate! Over £500 worth of quality prize and for the sake of a tenner you could win it!

One hell of a competition..:thumb:

Regards Mark


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Money sent mate :thumb:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

That looks like an amazing bit of kit!! 

Now I just got to remember what my paypal pass world is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Yay!! Remembered It!!

I'm In and payment sent!!

(Unique Transaction ID #14P47635EC544962M)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yep thats it mate! Over £500 worth of quality prize and for the sake of a tenner you could win it!
> 
> One hell of a competition..:thumb:
> 
> Regards Mark


Just remembered I'd done this - still no gift/ticket though - what am I expecting to see?!?


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Just remembered I'd done this - still no gift/ticket though - what am I expecting to see?!?


Im same but it maybe the weather for me that is holding up post


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I am in, money sent (Unique Transaction ID #9EF811449V2335237)


----------



## shrikep15 (Jun 22, 2007)

Payment sent.

(Unique ID: 97W39724R3977960F)


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself :tumbleweed:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

renny said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself :tumbleweed:


Said what?


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Said what?


Ha ha,that'll teach me not to quote comments!!

There was a reply just before mine that appeared to be in Russian - it's obviously been deleted now


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Tameo said:


> Im same but it maybe the weather for me that is holding up post


Still not got it??


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in - Unique Transaction ID #6TH246382W463002F


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Renegade said:


> Yay!! Remembered It!!
> 
> I'm In and payment sent!!
> 
> (Unique Transaction ID #14P47635EC544962M)


Not received anything yet!!

Should i have got a raffle ticket ?


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Renegade said:


> Not received anything yet!!
> 
> Should i have got a raffle ticket ?


Same


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Renegade said:


> Not received anything yet!!
> 
> Should i have got a raffle ticket ?





Tameo said:


> Same


I received mine about 3 weeks after i sent the money so you should of both got them by now.
I just checked my ticket and the raffle is meant to be drawn today, I doubt that will happen now if people are still waiting for tickets to arrive.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah what's the story on this?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Havent received anything, email or raffle???? Whats the score guys?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Same story here, nothing


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mark come on put us out our misery what was the winning number?
But understand if there is a delay in result if some have not got there numbers.


----------



## shrikep15 (Jun 22, 2007)

Same here, no number, no mystery gift...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snap, no number, no gift - would be good to know whats going on


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Did get mine


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope all is ok Mark... i know he is always very busy... but not like him to go solong without input


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Properly didn't sell as much as expected so not covered the price of the prize :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I never received a gift OR number either... that does not reflect the normal great service I receive!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello Guys :wave:

Hope you are all well, 
Please can i inform you that THERE WILL BE A WINNER for the comp so dont worry, and yes there was enough interest and yes one of you lucky DW members will win this fabulous prize. Things have just been so so busy at Autobrite HQ recently we simply have not had time to get to this comp so for that apologies.:thumb:

Most of you will have received your free gift and unique raffle number, for some you have not so can you please inform me via pm and i will get them to you ASAP then we can announce the winner of the competition. 

All the best and good luck!:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I never received a gift OR number either... that does not reflect the normal great service I receive!


Recently the service has not been so great. :tumbleweed:

Hopefully they will turn it around. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Can someone please advise all the people who, in good faith paid £10 for a Mystery Gift and a raffle ticket and have yet to receive anything at all


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

andy665 said:


> Can someone please advise all the people who, in good faith paid £10 for a Mystery Gift and a raffle ticket and have yet to receive anything at all


Post #109 AB did request anyone who didn't receive anything to contact them - I did & received a response on 9th confirming my address details so assuming it's in hand.

Maybe worth a pm to AB.


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Post #109 AB did request anyone who didn't receive anything to contact them - I did & received a response on 9th confirming my address details so assuming it's in hand.
> 
> Maybe worth a pm to AB.


Same as


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I sent a PM and have received no response


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

+1 I've sent PM no response


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys just about to answer all pm's, simply only just got round to replying to them. All free gifts and unique raffle numbers have been posted so you should get them any day now, we will announce the winner when you receive them all.

Off to read my looonnnggg list of pm's

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers Mark - got a PM from you which I have replied to


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Received today, thanks:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Mark are we any nearer this been drawn?
How many folk still waiting for there tickets???


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*received my raffle number & gift the other day - very kind, thanks.

c'mon number 32!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

what do you do when you lose your invoice with your raffle number on and cant remember what it is?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DaveDesign said:


> what do you do when you lose your invoice with your raffle number on and cant remember what it is?


Mark will have all the numbers on the system.... no worrys:thumb:


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Got mine now lucky number 27 come on!! Gd luck all


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

I know it's technically closed, but is it still too late to enter? =o
I can't believe I missed this =/ I like the fact that some of the proceeds are going to a very good cause :thumb:

Oh, and happy belated birthday =]


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Any updates with this??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Draw will be done this week guys, just awaiting for all the lucky ones to receive there free gifts and raffle numbers (some of them lost in the post) 

Be back soon

And all of you GOOD LUCK!:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Where are with this please? Is it all concluded now? If so I can unsticky the thread.

Thanks


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Viper said:


> Where are with this please? Is it all concluded now? If so I can unsticky the thread.
> 
> Thanks


Not as far as i'm aware - I haven't heard anything. Unless that means I've not won


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still waiting for the draw.
Could possibly help by all the ones that have entered and received there numbers to post thanks in the last post above from Autobrite.
may get a better gauge of who is still waiting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

*And the winner is..................*

Right ok then,

Due to the increasing workload we have had over the last couple of months and the stress of moving into our new premises ( which is nearly done) there has been a delay in the draw taking place and the winner being announced. However, Im here (tired, dreary eyed and exhausted) and the draw has taken place.

I have entered all your unique raffle entry numbers into a random number generator, previously used on DW, and Im pleased to announce (finally:lol
that the lucky winner of this fantastic £450.00 Kranzle pressure washer is

*25​*
Simon Pagram come on down!!!! YOU WON!!!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats Simon :thumb:


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

brilliant! what a great prize


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice 1 Simon:thumb:


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY (Aug 21, 2010)

good one


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very well done Simon :thumb:

And thanks Mark :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats Simon...:thumb:
I was well out with Number 10:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Simon


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

congrats simon, best get a lottery ticket and see if your luck carries on!


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

congrats simon cracking prize to win


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Simon,

Nice one :thumb:

I think you should post some pics of the machine! Be good to see such a fantastic prize in action!

Regards,
Clive.


----------

